# How do you clean a siphon box?



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

I submerged it in vinegar over night, and the red algae is easy to remove when reached, but I cannot clean the narrow siphon channel.
How to do it?

Thanks.


----------



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

With one of these flexible brushes

Penn Plax Filt A Brush Twin Flexible Brush Kit Filter Tube Cleaner FBT | eBay


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

It has no tubes, a thin rectangular tunnel channel, like this one.

We ran a slurry of soda into the weir and poured in vinegar. It isn't clean, but it works again.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

You should let it soak overnight in strong vinegar making sure that the whole inside is in the soak. The next day I would use a garden hose with a pressure nozzle attachment to remove the loosened material. I know there is a product made for this but the name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

I used the kitchen sink, but the hose and fitting would work much better.
Thanks!


----------

